# R34 BBS wheels...sent to Africa



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

This was an R34 GT-R, which we sent over to Africa. (along with an Evo X)

Thought some of you may like it as it’s a BB, with BBS wheels ;-)

Yummy!....For those who have ordered from Newera before, this is the type of quality you get with our cars, and massive attention to detail.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

very nice car mate!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like a nice one, what year is she?


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that HUD is freaking sweet. I didn't know it did all that.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice car:thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful car and i must admit that i really like those BBS wheels!!:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

it looks minted


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Sep 10, 2007)

That is an awesome colour/ wheel combo..




Shocking parking though


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Sick BBS rims car is nice too.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

That is beautiful Matt. you guys rule.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

radio surround is ahh.... a little wonky 

nismo led's mmmm


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the BBS wheels, and a very nice clean car.


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I know this car. Was it sent to lusaka zambia by any chance to a guy called suhail?????


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

gtrvspec95 said:


> I think I know this car. Was it sent to lusaka zambia by any chance to a guy called suhail?????


yes


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

matty, the red BBS stickers on the rims are they standard and if so do they come in different colours?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Wat is the price tag for a beauty like this?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Typically an R34 GT-R of this modification and quality is around £30k, on the road in the UK, thats full prep, MOT, Tax and ready to drive away


Alpeag

the centre caps (red) are only found on particular models of BBS wheels (think they are the anniversary editions - i could be wrong). Ones with a deep dish and "bbs" on the lip

You can buy the caps by themselves, 

but the wheels fetch very very good money

??GTR???BBS LM ??????ED 9J+25 GT-R33R34 ???? - Yahoo!??????

300,000 yen plus freight

see here:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

i love my 33 i just got it but if one day need a 34, i know who to call. :thumbsup:


----------



## MNK (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

this was an awsome car had the pleasure of going for a ride in this beast, an awsome example of a neat and tastefully modded gtr, saddly its no longer here, its now in jhb south africa I missed buying this car by 2 grand:bawling: it sold for like 40,000 $$$$$. Im still spewing that i never got it....


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

matty32 said:


> Typically an R34 GT-R of this modification and quality is around £30k, on the road in the UK, thats full prep, MOT, Tax and ready to drive away
> 
> 
> Alpeag
> ...



Thanks Matty,

its the 'bbs' on the lip that i'm querying, fancy them in black on my rims.


----------



## exigepete (Aug 15, 2010)

BBS make some very nice wheels!


----------

